# Can you buy blank shirts, not from a web site?



## halfbreed02 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ima newbie and printed my first shirts and before i go and drop a G on some website I was wondering if there was a place Who sells shirts where I could go there and FEEL/LOOK at 20 or so shirts. Essentially see and touch a bunch of designs and choose what one sticks out to me in that specific moment. 

If not, does any website have a package where you can buy 20 diff brands/designs of shirts or do they send a sample joint or ?

Or who or where sews the fabric into shirt form. I stay in Raleigh NC. help me out please, any feedback will be grately appreciated.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes. I live in Atlanta and we have several distribution centers where I can go in to look and feel but since you did not tell us where you we located, we can't tell you if one is located near you.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I use Alpha/Borderbros, they have a location 2 minutes form my shop. When I go to pick up my order, I take a look around the showroom. You can touch and feel as many brands as you like from t-shirts, to caps, to bags, to button downs, to polos, to fleece, you name it. 
As far as ordering a package of different brands you can just go to a site that carries the brand you think you are interested in and order as few or as many different brands and styles you want. Preferred vendors are to the left of the page. Some places ask for resellers license, some don't. 
Your brand and target audience may dictate the type of shirts you buy and without knowing that I can't recommend anyone so I suggest taking a look at the list to the left. I personally use Alpha, Broderbros, and TSC Apparel only because they are located near me and I can walk right in an pick my order up.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ooops.. I missed that you were in NC. I uses Alpha as well and the closest showroom to you is in Charlotte. Hopefully someone in that area can recommend a few vendors to you, or you can do as Taricp35 suggested and just buy a few.


----------



## halfbreed02 (Feb 17, 2010)

I did say RALEIGH bro, NORTH CAROLINA


----------



## halfbreed02 (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you sir


----------



## halfbreed02 (Feb 17, 2010)

does broder bros require any resellers or Tax numbers


----------



## PolinS76 (May 18, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know if there are any warehouse/showroom's in Massachucettes to walk in and purchase blank shirts? Boston Area preferably.

Thanks


----------



## cap guy (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,Guys and girls, Is there any place in Maryland or Virigina that I can go to and pick up shirts


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

check the preferred vendor section

broder bros/alpha/nes (same company)

sanmar

tsc

virginia t's

check out their websites and see if they have places nearby..


----------

